# TEST P and PRIMO how much? how long?



## gymratbig (Dec 19, 2010)

hi guys

i posted a question similar to this earlier and stopped getting replies, so can someone please help me

im 5'9 27 years old 170lbs and around 9 or 10%bf

I already bought 10ml of TEST P and 10ml of Primo depot

now i have read a lot about both products and understand especially with TEST P there is toooooo much injecting for my taste.

Now what i would like t do (and looking for advice) is to use TEST P for about 4-5 weeks till i finish this bottle i have ad of course at the same time keep using PRIMO for about 16-20 weeks. I dont like injecting so often and for TEST P i pretty much have to so im gonna try and put up with it for a bit, after my TEST P is done i want to stop the TEST and just keep using PRIMO for the remaining 12-14 weeks.

My goals are to put not more than 8-10 pounds of clean and quality muscle, I dont want to use TEST E or any other products just these 2, i want to keep the water retention down to complete minimum if possible, im not looking to blow up or get HUGE just around 10 pounds of clean muscle

so proposed cycle is 

TEST P for 4-5 weeks
Primos for about 16-20 weeks.

PLEASE ADVISE



what do you guys think?


----------



## Dath (Dec 19, 2010)

You gettn more gear....?


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 19, 2010)

How much of each per week are you planning to use?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 19, 2010)

Gotta have a test base of some sort


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 19, 2010)

im curious as to how your going to make 10 ml last that long.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 19, 2010)

yes guys of course i am planning on getting more primo and running PRIMO at 400/wk and test test either 200 or 400 per week depending on advice i get.

I can get the gear anytime i want, great source always ready to go. im just looking for answer to my questions posted above


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 19, 2010)

My experience (and its alot) with test p is EOD injections keep test levels at the most consistent baseline. Some guys say even ED but i think thats too much. However I usually shoot 250 mg test e every mon through out my cycle to help keep levels elevated. You should ALWAYS match ur test mg for mg at a minimum with whatever your stacking it with. Just MY opinion. And if youre not lookin to bulk up and just want good clean quality muscle thats gonna stick around avoid primo,masterol, and tren and check out EQ. I use it with every cycle no matter what because ive had 80% + muscle gain retention even after cutting my calorie intake by half and its very lean quality STRONG muscle...again just my opinion.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 20, 2010)

ok so is no one available for some advice on how to use TEST P and PRIMO, i appreciate all the info so far but honestly it hasnt helped


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 20, 2010)

That's not a good cycle. Test 4-5 weeks, not enough. Min 8 weeks. When you run out of test prop switch to Sustanon. It'll make the transition smooth. Prmo for 16-20 weeks is too long. You won't gain anything by running it for that long. I would do test and primo together for anywhere from 8-12 weeks.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

CanadaGear said:


> That's not a good cycle. Test 4-5 weeks, not enough. Min 8 weeks. When you run out of test prop switch to Sustanon. It'll make the transition smooth. Prmo for 16-20 weeks is too long. You won't gain anything by running it for that long. I would do test and primo together for anywhere from 8-12 weeks.



I thought you needed to do primo 14-16 weeks to notice results.


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I thought you needed to do primo 14-16 weeks to notice results.



first time I hear that. Why so long?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

I was told primo is very mild and gains are very slow, however the gains are easy to keep.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 21, 2010)

I was told and read online the same thing STRONGER is talking about when it come to the Primo its mild and slow gains but easy to keep once cycle is over. I really dont want to use sust, how about if i used TEST P 400/wk for 8 or 10 weeks and Primo 400/wk for 16 weeks. What do you guys think?


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 21, 2010)

gymratbig said:


> I was told and read online the same thing STRONGER is talking about when it come to the Primo its mild and slow gains but easy to keep once cycle is over. I really dont want to use sust, how about if i used TEST P 400/wk for 8 or 10 weeks and Primo 400/wk for 16 weeks. What do you guys think?



That's good. I'm still not sure if doing primo for 4 months has any benefits to it. I mean I get the idea. Have there been studies done on long term primo use? Or this just a general consensus? I've done inj primo along with eq and test for 10 weeks. Good results but its hard to say if they would've been better if I continued with primo for another 6 weeks. Also you could eperience libido problems from the time test wears off and you're still far from PCT.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I always read/heard that Primo is best when run for a good 16 weeks just like EQ.  And the doses should be similar; that is, at least 400mg weekly but maybe even higher with EQ (600mg - 800mg EW).  Maybe he should replace the Primo with EQ.  Someone I know stacked EQ with his Test and got amazing quality long term gains.  However, if he wants to take 400mg Primo there's nothing wrong with that.  At least he's not thinking about the Oral Primos which would be a waste.


----------



## kvothe (Dec 21, 2010)

test prop eod 50-100 mgs and primo eod 100-150 mgs.  Weekly totals 175-350 test and 350-525 primo.  Since primo is enanthate ester you can inject twice each week instead of eod, choice is yours.  Run for around 8 weeks, no less than 6 (at that short you may not get all out of the primo you can) although 8 is better, no need for more than 10, you can do it, just not necessary.  Yes dosages are realtively low, but OP is 170 pounds, not 270 and I am assuming since he is using primo he is not overly concerned with getting to 200 this cycle.  Should be low on sides, easy to recover and should end up looking better than when started regardless of overall weight gain.  Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

I was thinking about using Primo for cutting.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 21, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I was thinking about using Primo for cutting.


 
Cutting is Primo's specialty.  I used it for this purpose back in '99 and it did exactly that.  400mg weekly.  Make sure to stack it with Test of some form.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 21, 2010)

so what do you think about running TEST PROP 400/wk for 5 weeks, the weeks 5-10 use TEST E and Primo for weeks 1-16 at 400/week? 

switching to TEST E just to avoid the 2-3 times a week of injections at only once a week


----------



## kvothe (Dec 21, 2010)

not optimal to switch to test e weeks 5-10, the enanthate ester will take a little longer for you to "feel" it working, 6 weeks is about as short as I would go with an enanthate ester and many will say even that is a waste.  I would stick with one form of test, either pin the prop or wait till you get the enanthate and use the duration.  Most will pin enanthate 2 times per week or every 5 days or so.  Pinning is not a huge deal, I like prop test best, if sides come on easier to combat as you can lower the dose, or drop it and it is out of your system quick and so are the sides, with enanthate, not necessarily the case.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 22, 2010)

ok well i think ill be  taking TEST E  from day one and TEST P for 5 weeks and Primo for 16 weeks. After 5  weeks ill stop the TEST P and continue the TEST E and stop taking TEST E  after week 10 or 12.

what do you guys think?


----------



## kvothe (Dec 22, 2010)

that is fine, a better plan, but honestly taking the prop is not necessary, unless you are going to use it since you got it.  I would personally save it for a shorter cycle, but it is not going to hurt you either way.  Looks solid, enjoy yourself.


----------



## gymratbig (Dec 22, 2010)

appreciate it KVOTHE


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Cutting is Primo's specialty.  I used it for this purpose back in '99 and it did exactly that.  400mg weekly.  Make sure to stack it with Test of some form.



Good results?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Good results?


 

I got superb results but I was stacking it with Test Cyp, Deca and Halotestin.  I had previously taken the Test C, Deca and Halo stack with great results but when I added the Primo at 400mg for 8 weeks, the results were phenomenal.  I am 5'8" and got my BF to 7% weighing 191lbs.  My local gym sponsored me to enter the state NPC Bobdybuilding contest and as an amateur I didn't take my posing very seriosuly but I had the physique.  Much thanks to topping off my cycle with the Primo.  My abs went from a 6 pack to an 8 pack.  By the way, this was the injectable Primobolan Depot.  It came in ampules.  Best cycle I've ever done.


----------

